# Re-pairing parrotlets.



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Unfortunately I've just had to have my male put to sleep. The female is pining and clearly distressed. She's not a tame bird so not going to get companionship from us - how do I go about pairing her up? I know they can be vile creatures to each other so I don't know where to begin. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I kept spectacle's for years and did not experience any aggression with splitting and repairing at all.

Now celestials can be more feisty so id keep an eye, I have kept these also. 

They in my personal experience only get really fiery around the breeding season so if you introduce before of after you cut down the risk.

You can place the new cock bird in a cage in view of the hen for a week or so so that they call to each other and then try a moderated introduction. Wait till dusk and Introduce the hen to the cock! This removes the territory thing. Keep a close eye. It's usually the hen that gets the hump!

If they fight remove the hen and try again later

Good luck

John


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I kept spectacle's for years and did not experience any aggression with splitting and repairing at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers you've pretty much confirmed everything I imagined. She's coping better than I thought she only shouted for him for about 24hrs- I know they move on quickly on the most part but I've had budgies pine for weeks and refuse new partners.
She is a bit of a cow so I'm gonna need a pretty tough male :lol2: I'll get one in the next few days and quarantine him before putting the cages close by and giving her a few weeks of being alone, hopefully she'll be more willing to accept a new mate by then.
Just want to add that the male died of nothing contagious - it was an unfortunate accident that caused injury but I'm still going to qu' the new male.


----------

